# Baby Found Alive Amid Tornado Wreckage



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2008)

> * Baby a sign of hope in devastated South*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080207/ap_on_re_us/severe_weather_123
> By BILL POOVEY, Associated Press Writer Thu Feb 7, 1:11 PM ET
> CASTALIAN SPRINGS, Tenn. - The muddy field was littered with debris after a wave of violent storms: Living room couches, strollers, children's toys. So when two rescuers came upon a baby, they thought he was a doll. Then he moved. "We grabbed hold of his neck (to take a pulse) and he took a breath of air and started crying," said David Harmon, a firefighter from a nearby county who was combing the field for tornado victims.
> The boy was found at least 100 yards away from where his family's house had been, possibly lifted by the storm's fierce winds, according to witnesses at the scene on Thursday. There was no trace of exactly where the house stood. His mother, who did not survive, was found in the same field.


Amazing and sad all at once. This poor kid a survivor but alone now without his mother.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is crazy. My wife just read that too me off of another site like 2 minutes before I read this. My family was really lucky the other day, b/c like there were 9 tornadoes supposedly reported in my hometown, but luckily didn't touch down. I'm right in between Clarksville and Nashville.


----------

